
NASA Will Open Pristine, Sealed Samples of Moon Rock - evo_9
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/08/736212760/moon-rocks-still-awe-and-scientist-hope-to-get-more
======
xenonite
> the samples that were set aside during Apollo for some far-off day when new
> and better instruments would allow for markedly improved analysis.

However, there is no single mention about new and better instruments that are
available now. Does anyone know more details here? Instead, I can imagine that
there is another reason to analyze the stones just now: to generate more NASA
media coverage to motivate a new lunar mission.

~~~
dsl
> there is no single mention about new and better instruments that are
> available now

Computers that don't require vacuum tubes?

Just to understand the technology of the time: the first automated blood test
was invented less than 5 years prior. The scanning electron microscope becomes
commercially available 5 years later. The first MRI would happen about 10
years later.

~~~
xenonite
I certainly agree that there has been a lot of progress over the last 50
years. However I would still like to know which recently devised (or at least
improved) instrument lead NASA to open the seals just now. Or isn’t there any?

------
tuanx5
Coincidentally, the SmarterEveryDay YouTube channel also posted [0] a video
where Destin visits the mentioned repository. The organization system is
fascinating.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxZ_iPldGtI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxZ_iPldGtI)

~~~
Tarq0n
I suspect it's not incidental so much as part of a PR drive around the new
moon mission.

~~~
sveng
The article and interview with one of the lead researchers mentions the 50th
anniversary of the first landing. And also how analysis of these final sealed
samples could guide potential landing site targeting for future missions.

